# When modelling was sexy...



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2020)

Unless you were paying careful attention and had the luck to have been born at the right time, you probably missed the very brief moment when Airplane Modelling was actually considered sexy. According to Airfix, that moment took place between the months of August and September 1995, as proclaimed on the back of Scale Aircraft Modelling magazine for those two months. I was 27/28 at the time, having a September birthday, and I distinctly remember becoming instantly more attractive to the ladies as if by magic! What a fun two months that was. Please share your experiences if you were lucky enough to have been "Born at the Right Time".

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2020)

Wasn't another model company called out for having scantily clad women in their ads during the '90s?


----------



## pbehn (Aug 15, 2020)

Sad to say but that sums up the problem with modelling. One of the first "Airfix Magazine" issues I bought had a scratch built Tornado in the early 1970s built from artists impressions, It was put into service and just retired last year. There just aren't enough new planes.


----------



## Dana Bell (Aug 15, 2020)

I remember sending in my money for one of those models -- all I got was a blasted airplane kit!

I still feel ripped off....

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2020)

pbehn said:


> Sad to say but that sums up the problem with modelling. One of the first "Airfix Magazine" issues I bought had a scratch built Tornado in the early 1970s built from artists impressions, It was put into service and just retired last year. There just aren't enough new planes.



They have to take more subjects from the past and also include what if markings to add more appeal.

B-32
XF-12
Sea Ranger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2020)

Found some. They were ads for MiG Ammo Weathering

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2020)

Must get into moddeling. Who knew wheathering can be so exiting ?
You guys should have told.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2020)

What is this an advert for again?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2020)

Testosterone - the new adhesive from Testor's !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 15, 2020)

How that belt of ammunition past quality control, I'll never know !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2020)

Girl: is that a set o


rochie said:


> How that belt of ammunition past quality control, I'll never know !


Because the quality control dude was starring at what you were starring at


----------



## Zippythehog (Aug 16, 2020)

Umm. Are you sure this isn’t all a fabrication? I don’t ever remember plastic models being “sexy.” It’s like motorcycle gear being sexy-diametrically opposed. 

As to comments about those adds, I have nothing dignified to say...


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 16, 2020)

I'll see you and raise you. Model Aircraft Magazine, Oct 2016


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2020)

What? Wha... Huh?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Aug 16, 2020)

A professional photographer friend of mine said, "Gee, I wish I had thought of that first." when I sent him that shot.


----------



## Zippythehog (Aug 18, 2020)

She's going to get uncomfortably hot in that tub over an open fire? Possible caption, "Ya know what really burns my butt...?"
The young lady aside, what is Eduard trying to sell??? I don't see anything that could help in the construction of plastic models. Maybe, that's not the point.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2020)

Maybe ????


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2020)

I think you gents are missing the point, beautiful woman love guys that build models. Now if you will excuse me, I have to mortgage my house to buy more eduard items.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 18, 2020)

What's the point? There are two points in that picture but I'll need some special image enhancement software to see them. And I need some steelbelts, whatever that is.


----------



## DogMan (Aug 20, 2020)

Sadly, no American model manufacturer would dare put any pic/ads out like that these days, the fem nazis would barbecue them and protest/burn down their company.


----------



## Donivanp (Aug 20, 2020)

I must go to Europe to do my model shopping. The Japanese are also very much into advertising their models. Err both types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ol 45 (Aug 20, 2020)

"Sexy" ads for modeling accessories are nothing new.
While cleaning out my collection of old aircraft related magazines 
I ran across these ads in a 1949 issue of Air Trails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ol 45 (Aug 20, 2020)

"Sexy" ads for model kits and modeling accessories are nothing new
and when these ran in the September *1949* issue of *Air Trails *there
were no political correctness cops to object.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2020)

Ahhh, back in the good ole days!


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 21, 2020)

The good old days were before 2020.


----------

